# Passover 2022



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2022)

Pesach (Passover) 2022 is from April 15 to April 23, 2022.

Passover is celebrated by Jews every year, commemorating the anniversary of their miraculous Exodus from Egyptian slavery, as told in the Bible.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Pesach (Passover) 2022 is from April 15 to April 23, 2022.


Thanks and happy Passover to anyone who celebrates.  I always like a good holiday.


----------

